# Unexpected route through Switzerland - Advice Please



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

Imagine a route from northern Italy, say Lake Como or thereabouts, through Switzerland to France and on to Calais.

That's where we expect to be going over the next 2 weeks.

We were not planning, in so far as we'd planned it at all, on returning through Switzerland at the end of our year out in Europe, so we have no guide books at all.

Knowing what a knowledgeable lot you are, is there anything that we should consider a 'must not miss' for Switzerland? We'll be doing the French leg very quickly, as we go there a fair bit anyway, but we've only been to Switzerland once before on a brief visit to Lake Zurich.

Lesley x


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A vignette if you are planning on using any of the motorways !! It is possible to avoid them with a bit of planning.


----------

